# Hello to you all



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

:clap2:I have been visting the website for some months you know when you get a mental picture of people.I have been following the thread of your crisis jojo hope your feeling better and xtrems small problem has been solved? My name is paul and i live on the Isle of Wight.Hoping to join you lot soon with my partner Vanessa.Heard alot about building trade,but whats it like for car body trade i"m a fully time served panelbeater.Probably moviing towards Steve Hall or maybe a little futher up.Hope to join in more,and will propably bore you with more questions that you regulary asked.

Bye for now time to have a glass of vino


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

paul.I.O.W said:


> :clap2:I have been visting the website for some months you know when you get a mental picture of people.I have been following the thread of your crisis jojo hope your feeling better and xtrems small problem has been solved? My name is paul and i live on the Isle of Wight.Hoping to join you lot soon with my partner Vanessa.Heard alot about building trade,but whats it like for car body trade i"m a fully time served panelbeater.Probably moviing towards Steve Hall or maybe a little futher up.Hope to join in more,and will propably bore you with more questions that you regulary asked.
> 
> Bye for now time to have a glass of vino


Phew we are busy on here today! welcome Paul and Vanessa

Do you need to find work in order to move over ??? Its really tough at the moment but Im assuming you have read a lot of the threads re employment ? I cant answer your question specifically ...... but would ask if a panel beater works on damaged cars ? (hey Im a girl so dont laugh!!) .... 99% of cars here need beating back into shape but no one sems to get it done! waste of time cos someone else will only crash into you at some point later in the week lol !!

But seriously, its tough in all industries / services at the moment and I suppose the starting point would be to take a browse through some of the online newspapers here and a couple of the recruitment agencies which will give you an idea of whats available ..... which isnt much Im afraid!

Good luck!
Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, yes my "crisis" is a little better now, I´m taking prednisolone steroids, which have calmed it down, thanks for asking! As for Xtreme... he´s a typical man with a small patch of sore skin in his butt because he sits down too much, a big fuss about nothing lol

As for the "nitty gritty" of work?? As Sue says most cars over here are in desperate need of panel beating, mine is, its covered in scratches, digs, dents....... However, again as Sue says the thinking over here is that its not worth bothering cos it´ll just happen again and again. in fact when I was in the UK I had a really nice posh car and I was neurotic about getting any slight mark on the bodywork, since being here, its actually quite liberating not having to worry. Just as well cos I seem to get a new dent every week. 

The problems are the road surfaces are bad in a lot of places with stones flying up, the very narrow streets and the lack of respect by drivers over here, they dont seem so concerned about having a nice shiny, clean car. As long as it starts and goes thats all that matters, in the main!

That said, youcould come over and have a fact finding holiday and see whats about and whether you could get work or indeed whether you could start up an business and a trend of undented cars!!!!!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum Paul.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi to you as well Paul!! I'm a typical girlie as well and know nothing about motors - just what colour I like!! But just wanted to say :welcome: to the forum too!!! 

Tallulah.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

thank"s for the responce yes Ido repaire cars but not just dents scratches all so major damage and rebuild of vintage cars I do understand that employment is hard to find and Iwill be coming to rec the situation soon and hello to Chica and Tallulah


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, perhaps Steve Hall can comment on this one - it sounds as if you're quite specialised too, so maybe Steve knows of vintage/classic car groups if you're heading towards his area that meet up and are looking for someone with a more specialist knowledge to assist in repairs, etc outside of the normal bodywork repairs???

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> thank"s for the responce yes Ido repaire cars but not just dents scratches all so major damage and rebuild of vintage cars I do understand that employment is hard to find and Iwill be coming to rec the situation soon and hello to Chica and Tallulah


Are vintage cars the same as classic cars?? cos my husband does classic cars (yawn), he has a couple at our UK house that he´d like to bring over here.. such a shame, we havent got the room, but he does like to "tinker" with them!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> thank"s for the responce yes Ido repaire cars but not just dents scratches all so major damage and rebuild of vintage cars I do understand that employment is hard to find and Iwill be coming to rec the situation soon and hello to Chica and Tallulah


Hi Paul, welcome to the forum. As mentioned previously, jobs are a bit scarce. However, I know someone who is selling a mobile "ding fixing" business which may be of interest. If it is, PM me and I will give you the details.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Paul, welcome to the forum. As mentioned previously, jobs are a bit scarce. However, I know someone who is selling a mobile "ding fixing" business which may be of interest. If it is, PM me and I will give you the details.
> Cheers
> Tony


Paul has to have posted 5 times before he gets PM rights, Tony! You can send each other visitor messages til then... and we can all go on your profile and see what you write LOL


Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Paul has to have posted 5 times before he gets PM rights, Tony! You can send each other visitor messages til then... and we can all go on your profile and see what you write LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xx


You checking on me????? LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> You checking on me????? LOL



you´ve caught me out Tony, well that profile photo on there CCCOOORR!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> you´ve caught me out Tony, well that profile photo on there CCCOOORR!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Don't make me blush! :redface:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> you´ve caught me out Tony, well that profile photo on there CCCOOORR!!!
> 
> Jo xx


see the steriods are working jo jo


----------



## janlol (Apr 15, 2009)

Chica said:


> :welcome: to the forum Paul.


I will say YEA to that !

J in S.A., TX


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hi Paul! And no.....my Baboon's Bum Syndrome is still there.

Been out in the car doing hardware service calls today.....and it was hot.

Consequently I am suffering.......and the wife still hasn't got me that cream.

As for your future prospects....own business, nice website, crazy donkey, no baboon's bum.....and you're sorted!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

janlol said:


> I will say YEA to that !
> 
> J in S.A., TX


SRV country!


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

o if it was going to be that simple


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

janlol said:


> I will say YEA to that !
> 
> J in S.A., TX


What? Que? Como? Have I missed something here or has it flitted over my head 

Anyway, :welcome: to the forum to you too janlol.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> you´ve caught me out Tony, well that profile photo on there CCCOOORR!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Hey Jo...we're unanimous in that.....fwaaaaaaaar!!!:eyebrows:
XTreme...eat ya heart out


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes my best friend runs the classic car club in Torrevieja and I am sure he'd be pleased to meet up/email etc Keith Nicol 

Mr DentMan in Torrevieja is a nice guy called Mike Sephton - been here 5/6 years - seems to make a living. Did a good job for me once - woman driver!! - right price and I've recommended him a few times to ppl who were pleased. 

Welcome to the forum - remember "Work" not "Jobs" ...and yes you'd need a website and yes XTreme's sites are good. Just specify, "NO, xxxx donkeys on the home-page" Remind him that you do not do repairs to donkeys or tortoises.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes my best friend runs the classic car club in Torrevieja and I am sure he'd be pleased to meet up/email etc Keith Nicol
> 
> Mr DentMan in Torrevieja is a nice guy called Mike Sephton - been here 5/6 years - seems to make a living. Did a good job for me once - woman driver!! - right price and I've recommended him a few times to ppl who were pleased.
> 
> Welcome to the forum - remember "Work" not "Jobs" ...and yes you'd need a website and yes XTreme's sites are good. Just specify, "NO, xxxx donkeys on the home-page" Remind him that you do not do repairs to donkeys or tortoises.


tnanks for coming back to me. yes would like to meet the people, as to the donkeys I see enough of them we have a sanctury here, the last time some one tride to push a dent out of a donkey the police were called I think a tortoise was involved


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

When you know your dates I'll be happy to get you guys together 

As for the donkey and the police, I think XTreme has " a special relationship" with the locals where he is. (A bit like Maggie and Ronnie R - they deserved each other, both mad as brushes)


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hey Jo...we're unanimous in that.....fwaaaaaaaar!!!:eyebrows:
> XTreme...eat ya heart out


Now I am blushing!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Now I am blushing!!


You love it really Tony!!! As everyone rushes to check out your home page....(including the guys to check out the competition!!)  woot woot!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You love it really Tony!!! As everyone rushes to check out your home page....(including the guys to check out the competition!!)  woot woot!


Tally, now you are making my head swell!:biggrin1:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Now I am blushing!!


Modest as well. Wow, what a combination


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Tally, now you are making my head swell!:biggrin1:


Welcome ... and Im not only saying that because you look soooooooooooo lovely! lol ..... Xtreme you need to get a makeover and post some new pics on here! you are in danger of losing your Chica Fan Club !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Welcome ... and Im not only saying that because you look soooooooooooo lovely! lol ..... Xtreme you need to get a makeover and post some new pics on here! you are in danger of losing your Chica Fan Club !



....... and lets not forget the very lovely, lovable, stunningly sexy and knowledgable STEVIE!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ....... and lets not forget the very lovely, lovable, stunningly sexy and knowledgable STEVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed! so get the face masks out boys and the aftershave ... and down to the photo booth!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ....... and lets not forget the very lovely, lovable, stunningly sexy and knowledgable STEVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That should wind XTreme up for the day! He'll be off to the Donkizens Advice Centre and is as I write this scribbling out a note to Clare Rayner.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hi Paul*

I rarely come here now as I don't have internet at the moment. Welcome to the forum. I grew up on the Island, Sandown and Shanklin, I miss it. I now live in Canada. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

IOWgirl said:


> I rarely come here now as I don't have internet at the moment. Welcome to the forum. I grew up on the Island, Sandown and Shanklin, I miss it. I now live in Canada. Good luck with your move.


You know this thread is nearly 4 months old dont you


----------

